# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Richie's Plank Experience: faut pas pousser mémé

## Brice2010

Sorti le 13 décembre 2017 sur HTC Vive, Oculus, WMR et PS VR par Toast, cette expérience vidéo ludique avait fait un peu de bruit dans les médias friands de la nouveauté qu'était la réalité virtuelle.

Les puristes diront qu'il est difficile de parler de jeu ici, tant cette expérience est dépourvue de scénario et de gameplay. Mais l'expérience se suffit à elle même. Elle se différencie cependant des "jeux expériences" connus de part l'angoisse, la réflexion sur sa propre capacité et ses sentiments qu'elle procurera. L'équipe de dev' déclarent même en préambule que ce jeu est réservé aux non habitués de la VR.


On ne monte jamais si haut que lorsqu'on ignore où l'on va:
Au lancement du jeu, vous vous trouverez dans la peau d'un personnage au coeur d'une ville bondée de gratte-ciel. Dans votre dos, un ascenseur.
Le tableau de droite vous permet d'accéder aux différents "mini-jeux". Un mode peinture en plein vol, un mode pompier en plein vol, et le mode principal appelé sobrement "la planche".
Je passe volontairement les 2 premiers modes, qui ne valent pas le coup de s'y attarder et qui ne sont là que pour prolonger artificiellement la durée de vie du titre.
En cliquant sur "la planche", la porte se fermera pour vous plonger dans l'ambiance typique des cages d'ascenceur, musique d'ambiance comprise, et vous conduira au sommet de l'immeuble.
La porte s'ouvre, et devant vous, rien en dehors d'une planche.




Un mensonge est un saut du haut du toit:
C'est là que l'expérience commence. Sans forcément être atteint d'accrophobie / vertige, la pluspart d'entre nous seront décontenancé par l'impression de hauteur retranscrite. Les graphismes corrects permettent une bonne immersion. L'objectif sera de réussir à effectuer les quelques pas le long de la planche pour effectuer l'ultime saut. Le jeu permet quelques options dispensables, comme le fait de disposer des objets en bout de planche.
Si l'on souhaite pousser le vice (notament pour des soirées découvertes), le jeu dispose d'un outil d'accompagnement pour réaliser en vrai une planche sur laquelle les joueurs marcheront et dont la taille sera adaptée à celle en jeu. Il est même proposé un guide de fixation des trackers sur les pieds.




La curiosité d'avoir peur existe:
Ajouté à l'occasion d'halloween et disponible en tapant un "code" avec les boutons des étages de l'ascenceur, un mode "caché" vous permettra également de rester au sol mais d'être confronté à un face à face avec une araignée géante. Bien plus impressionnant que les modes peinture et pompier cités plus haut, cette nouvelle expérience a eu bien plus d'intéret selon moi. Très bien modélisée et animée, le contact est difficile à tenir, alors que je n'ai pas spécialement d'arachnophobie.


Conclusion:
Au prix de 12,49€ sur Steam, ça me semble un peu cher pour si peu de contenu. Difficile pourtant d'obtenir plus de profondeur, puisqu'une fois passé l'effet waouw de la découverte, il est difficile d'imaginer un quelconque scénario ou évolution du jeu, la tentative à travers le vol peinture / pompier n'étant pas concluant. Cependant, ce jeu reste une excellente vitrine de ce que la VR peut procurer, et sera particulièrement plaisant aux testeurs si vous prenez quelques minutes pour paramétrer et bricoler une planche digne de ce nom.

----------


## 564.3

Merci pour ton retours, ça confirme qu'il va encore attendre dans ma wishlist assez longtemps qu'il y ait une maxi solde.
Pour mon usage, ça a assez peu de sens d'acheter ça.

----------


## wiotts

> Merci pour ton retours, ça confirme qu'il va encore attendre dans ma wishlist assez longtemps qu'il y ait une maxi solde.
> Pour mon usage, ça a assez peu de sens d'acheter ça.


Pareil, dans ma wishlist depuis très longtemps, je vois qu'il n'est jamais tombé sous les -50%

----------


## ExPanda

Je vois pas trop le jeu en fait, on dirait une expérience gratuite pour découvrir le casque.  ::unsure::

----------


## Brice2010

> Je vois pas trop le jeu en fait, on dirait une expérience gratuite pour découvrir le casque.


En effet. C'est vendu comme un jeu, et il y a malgré tout un intéret (en tant qu'expérience), c'est le sens de cette review!

----------


## JulLeBarge

S'il passe un jour gratos je tenterai, mais je suis sûr qu'on doit pouvoir trouver ce genre de trucs gratos, non ?
Au pire il faudrait que je réinstalle Unity pour en coder un... ça doit pas être bien compliqué

----------


## 564.3

> S'il passe un jour gratos je tenterai, mais je suis sûr qu'on doit pouvoir trouver ce genre de trucs gratos, non ?
> Au pire il faudrait que je réinstalle Unity pour en coder un... ça doit pas être bien compliqué


La réalisation doit être très bonne, ça demande plus de boulot que ça en a l'air. Ils vendent quand même ça trop cher par rapport au reste du marché.
Comme première expérience sympa, je trouve que The Blu est plutôt bien.

----------


## vectra

Passage éclair sur Richie's Plank Experience: non. 

Peu d'intérêt, voire pas, sans doute parce que je dois pas être sujet au vertige. 
Le mode pompier volant à la Iron Man est rigolol 5 minutes avec des sessions de vol pas déplaisantes, mais jamais je paierai plus de 3 euros pour ça. Quand tu vois Air Car à côté, eh ben c'est gratuit et franchement mieux. 

Ce jeu ressemble globalement à un mod: rien n'est vraiment abouti ni terminé. Je n'ai rien contre le principe, mais il y a maintenant assez de bons jeux VR pour épargner 12€ ailleurs.

----------

